# FIRST POINT!!!!!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Today at the Packerland Kennel Club show, Justin went WD and BOW for one point!

Mary Ann and I are sooooo excited! It was a great day for us, and only our second show out! Wish us luck tomorrow!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

How was your day?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Big Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Here's our RWD photo from LAST weekend!


----------



## tsulli266 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice job!! He's a beauty!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

More news! WD again today for another point! That puts him at 2 points in the last 4 shows !


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome and Congrats.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats Jackie, that is a very nice picture and you look pretty proud of your guy!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Jackie! That is GREAT! I read Maryannes brag on the CH list. A big CONGRATS!!! On BOTH points!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Melissa







I hope we do as well this weekend!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Me too!


----------

